# Blue headlight



## kb0rrg (Feb 8, 2001)

I want the blue tinted headlight that the BMW's and the SAAB's have. I bought a set that said "laser blue" or somthing; but when I put one in and left the standard in the other side, I could not tell the difference. What experiance have some of you had and what is the Band Name of *good*ones. I drive an F-150 ford.


----------



## DavidW (Feb 8, 2001)

Those bright, blue headlights on expensive cars and some trucks are xenon short-arc lamps. 

Replacement bulbs aren't going to get you that exact same effect. The ones I've seen looks like they use a filter of some sort. And it's not very good because unfiltered light bleeds out the edges. 

If you have a newer F150 I think you can get those xenon headlamps. The F250HD/F350 definitely has this option.

They are spendy. I don't have the website bookmarked anymore but there was one describing how to convert some Honda cars. If I remember right the lights ran $150-$200 each.


----------



## DavidW (Feb 8, 2001)

Hmmm... that's why I didn't do it. HID Xenon conversions - $700+ You might as well stick with souped up filamint headlights.

http://www.xenonlights.com/

http://www.hidkits.com/ 

http://www.hidxenon.com/ 

http://www.autoindulgence.com/realhid.htm


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Feb 8, 2001)

Please disregard the following--it is covered in the first URL of DavidW's post above. Sorry for leaping before looking.

check out http://lighting.mbz.org 
Click on Automotive Lighting FAQ and look at numbers 17 and 18 for more on this topic.


----------

